# Need High Speed fans and Power Adapter



## Hrishi (Aug 17, 2013)

I was looking forward to build a laptop cooler for one of my friend. His laptop heats a lot when he tries to game.It has vents right below the laptop.So I have cut some lines in it for air supply. Installed dust filters as well above those cuts.

Now what it needs is some powerful airflow right at it.
So I am planning to cut a laptop cooler case and fit couple of high speed fans inside it. The one we have with us right now can fit upto four 80mm desktop exhaust fans easily .

Needs some suggestion on it.
If possible sugget me , 
1.*Two 120mm fans*.
2.*Four 80mm fans*.

The condition is that those fans should have *maximum airflow*. Sound produced and power consumption is not of concern over here.

Now , I also need suggestion on possible power adapter that can be used alongwith those fans.
A 15V power adapter sufficient enough to run two 120mm fans or four 80mm fans.


If possible try to keep things as cheap as possible.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone ???


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 18, 2013)

Try the Cm 80 mm fans.......they work pretty well in vrm cooling....so I think they will work here......


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2013)

Why dont you get a Big single 200 mm 166CFM NZXT fan?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Why dont you get a Big single 200 mm 166CFM NZXT fan?


Link please ?? Will that be more effective in cooling compared to four 80mm fans altogether ??
Thanks BTW.



sumonpathak said:


> Try the Cm 80 mm fans.......they work pretty well in vrm cooling....so I think they will work here......



How much do they cost ?? If the voltage is increased a little bit , will they be able to take the load ?? Like say if I run them at 15v { they are rated at 12v } ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2013)

Get the corsair SP series fans.. they are pressure optimised fans and are MEANT to blow directly to a surface as opposed to most fans that are meant to blow air INSIDE a spacious cabinet


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Link please ?? Will that be more effective in cooling compared to four 80mm fans altogether ??
> Thanks BTW.



You have to get them from Prime ABGB. They told me that they have stocks but have not put them up on the net. Model No. would be, FS 200RB - NZXT

And I believe it will be far more effective.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You have to get them from Prime ABGB. They told me that they have stocks but have not put them up on the net. Model No. would be, FS 200RB - NZXT
> 
> And I believe it will be far more effective.



Okay I will look it up there.That seems to be in budget at ~800-900INR. Btw , do you have any advice on power adapter that I can use to power the fans ??


----------

